# Typical Fantasy Creatures vs. Exotic Fantasy Creatures



## Philip Overby (Jun 12, 2012)

I recently started reading The Last Wish by Andrzej Sapkowski and its use of monsters you don't usually see in fantasy (striga, spriggan, dryads) really has drawn me into the world more.  I like this different approach dealing with these monsters instead of the typical goblin, orc, ogre deal.  I have goblins and ogres in my writing, but I like the idea of creating monstrous races or delving into more exotic creatures. 

I'm not discouraging using typical fantasy races and creatures (dwarves, elves, dragons, goblins) but for me it's cool to use stuff you don't normally see as well.

For your perusal, Wikipedia has an awesome list of monsters from all over the world.  Check it out and share your favorite atypical monster.

List of legendary creatures - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Burst (Jun 12, 2012)

Barghest...

Something about a monstrous black dog with huge teeth and claws really intrigues me.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 12, 2012)

I like exotic fantasy creatures too. However, my favorite creatures to use for my stories are animals from our world's prehistoric times. Part of the reason why is because dinosaurs were my first love, but I think prehistory has a lot of really cool animals that authors who want more "realistic" fantasy can use.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 12, 2012)

Personally, I prefer to make my own fantasy creatures, using mythical and prehistoric animals as "raw material". I think it makes them fit into my worldbuilding more organically because I can tailor them specifically to different environments and they all seem to "mesh" in a way that you just don't get when you copy-paste in your run-of-the-mill orcs/dwarves/elves/etc.


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 12, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Personally, I prefer to make my own fantasy creatures, using mythical and prehistoric animals as "raw material". I think it makes them fit into my worldbuilding more organically because I can tailor them specifically to different environments and they all seem to "mesh" in a way that you just don't get when you copy-paste in your run-of-the-mill orcs/dwarves/elves/etc.


That works too!


----------



## Ankari (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for this reminder and suggestion.  

As soon as I started reading these creatures I started mentally placing them in my world.  A few will stick, a few will be modified, but the world will be more complete. 

Thanks!


----------



## Queshire (Jun 12, 2012)

When I read the thread title, I figured it was about making your own creatures vs using already established creatures, not using norse-by-way-of-tolkein creatures vs using creatures from other mythologies. One of my biggest influence in my fantasy development was D&D and they've always had a good mix of classic and exotic monsters in their monster manuels so that's what I prefer. The classics are classics for a reason but it's always a pleasent surpise when something different is tossed in. In particular I'm a fan of the Japanese Yokai, commonly translated as Demons. Man, the Japanese haves some MESSED UP monsters in their mythology. Take the Tanuki for instance. One of the most common Yokai in the west, often described as a shape changing raccoon. Well one feature missing in most western depictions of Tanuki is that they traditionally have a HUMONGOUS nut sack, as in the thing betweem men's legs. It's supposed to be so big that a Tanuki can, and often has to, carry it over its shoulder like a, well, sack. Then there's the Kappa, which most often described as a turtle man, with a bowl like indention in their head which is filled with water. That water is the source of the Kappa's power, if it gets spilled, they're screwed. A common way to get them to spill it is to bow to them. The Kappa will bow back spilling the water. They kill people by sucking their life force out of their butt hole, and can be warded off by writing the name of the person you want to protect on a cucumber and giving it to the Kappa. And those are two of the most popular Yokai!


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 12, 2012)

...



what?


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jun 12, 2012)

@Queshire: As a fan of Manala Next Door, I approve this post.


----------



## Queshire (Jun 12, 2012)

It's true, both of those are actual creatures from Japanese folklore, and they're just the tip of the iceberg. Here; the Obakemono Project is a website containing information on all sorts of Japanese creatures.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 12, 2012)

Why do so many strange things come from Japan?


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 12, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Why do so many strange things come from Japan?


You beat me to it.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 12, 2012)

I used the Obakemono Project extensively when I was researching for my "alternate dimension fantasy" fantasy novel I wrote for NaNoWriMo one year.  I used kappa (the traditional kind not the cute kind), tanuki, kirin, tengu, etc.  I live in Japan so I see lots of strange stuff on a daily basis, so it's great inspiration for writing.  I highly recommend living abroad somewhere as it will definitely boost your inspiration I think.

Yeah, this thread can also be about creating your own monsters vs. using "templates" but that wasn't the intention.  Either way works for me!


----------



## Jess A (Jun 13, 2012)

This topic is of great interest to me.

I like to create creatures to suit certain environments/habitats. Some have culture, others do not. I have some dragons around, but they are my own versions. I also like other mythical creatures which I may have come across in my life/reading/travels somewhere. I went to China last year and took a lot of notes on their mythological creatures. I photographed certain statues as well. I went to some stunning places in Canada, the US and here in Australia and imagined what sorts of creatures could live in the various ecosystems. Faerie mythology is another source of interest, among others.

I agree with Jabrosky - prehistoric beasts are great, too. I like dinosaurs but also other ancient creatures and plants and both feature in my novel to a degree - there are no large dinosaurs (but there are other nasties to make up for that).

Some of the other species in my book are based on creatures I dreamed up. I've also got a mix of real and created species in my ecosystems. Some are basic real-world with my own modifications - basic ones which could logically be found in real ecosystems.

I don't want my readers to get lost but I want them to use their imaginations and I want to invite them to step into the world which I see strongly in my mind.

---

I am rather a fan of the Qilin/Kylin: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Qilin


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jun 13, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Why do so many strange things come from Japan?



and from a japanses point of view (I'm not japansese, but still needs to be said), why do so many strange things come from europe? 

it's hard to say somethings strage because its normal to them, and their cultures just as relevant 

I think it depends more on what you want them to do, rather than whats "exotic" or "typical". If you want an evil, marauding race then most people think of something like orcs and the like, bt it dosen't have to be. Just pick a critter you feel fits what you want it to do and go with it. You should be explaining the basics of it anyway, no matter how typical, so it should be easy to incorporate an exotic creature in the same way

The only thing I'd say avoid is picking a creature with a well established behaviour (mythical or not ) and throwing that behaviour out the window whilst keeping the name. Many fantasy creatures we know more by behaviour than apperance, and as such shifting it like that can cause the same effect as calling a rabbit a smeep.

but yeah, there's no need to avoid an Orc because it's common, or an Alarune because its exotic. If they work in the story, then they're equally as valid.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Jun 13, 2012)

Not counting mythology (which is weird the world over), it seems that children's fiction is more likely to have weird stuff, and fiction for adults is more likely to have standard stuff. (This applies to more than just the monsters--I can't think of any Western work for adults that has magic as weird as _Harry Potter_, nor can I think of any Eastern work for adults that has a setting as weird as _Soul Eater_.) This can work to the advantage of adult fiction, which typically has much more consistent and coherent worldbuilding, but it can also be disappointing to graduate from children's fiction to adult fiction and realize that the sense of wonder has mostly been lost.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 13, 2012)

BeigePalladin said:


> and from a japanses point of view (I'm not japansese, but still needs to be said), why do so many strange things come from europe?
> 
> it's hard to say somethings strage because its normal to them, and their cultures just as relevant



Europe doesn't have "tentacle erotica" dating back hundreds of years. Just sayin.


----------



## Queshire (Jun 13, 2012)

I don't really see the magic in Harry Potter being that weird, it strikes me as pretty par for the course when it comes to Magic, especially when you compare it to the magic in the Dresden Files series. As for Soul Eater... hm.... yeah, I agree that's pretty unique for its medium but if you compare it to like music lyrics and videos that's nothing.

I do get what you're saying though, and I agree, but I think it's our job as writers to try and overcome such false divides like adult vs child and sci fi vs fantasy!


----------



## Jabrosky (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been in a creature-designing mood lately. So far I've uploaded on my DeviantArt page a large grazing reptile that behaves like a buffalo and a lion-like big cat that's adapted for scavenging. More will come soon!


----------



## BeigePalladin (Jun 13, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Europe doesn't have "tentacle erotica" dating back hundreds of years. Just sayin.



no, but it did have magical mind control erotica dating back hundreds of years, so...

and flat out human rape laws and erotica...

pot, kettle and all that.


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 13, 2012)

BeigePalladin said:


> no, but it did have magical mind control erotica dating back hundreds of years, so...
> 
> and flat out human rape laws and erotica...
> 
> pot, kettle and all that.



1. I require proof of this.
2. I'm not European, so it's no skin off my back.
3. That doesn't make tentacle erotica, and other things from Japan, any less weird.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh man, WTF is tentacle erotica?  Wait no don't tell me...


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 14, 2012)

@Caged Maiden:  I'll explain it to you later.  It's not something that should really be discussed on a forum with younger members about.

Since I actually live in Japan and my wife is Japanese, I can guarantee you the idea of tentacled "whatever" is not really considered mainstream.  It does have a long history here (dating back to woodblock prints), but most Japanese don't sit around and discuss it.  It's very much a fringe thing.  

Yes, Japan can be weird sometimes.  But that's even for the Japanese themselves.  

Back on topic, I'm going to go through the list I posted from Wikipedia and hopefully figure out how to post some of my favorite ones in the thread.  Then maybe we can discuss how they would fit into other worlds.


----------



## Ophiucha (Jun 14, 2012)

Most of the creatures in my worldbuilding project come from Pleistocene (wooly mammoths and whatnot), with a bit of the authorial touch to adapt them to my setting. Only a handful of original and mythological creatures, now that I think about it.

I think breaking away from the typical elves and dwarves isn't something to discourage, particularly since it might lead to a bit more fantasy set outside of the now standard, vaguely medieval, vaguely Norse setting that remains prevalent in the genre. Who wouldn't like an Inuit fantasy with - *goes to Wikipedia* - a vampire dog, or adlet! Diversity breeds creativity, I say. Even in the European tradition, there are a lot of creatures that just miss out on the love. Tons of Greek creatures in fantasy, but there simply aren't enough harpies for my liking. And as the serpent-bearer, I must ask: _where are the cockatrices_? It is a damn shame there aren't more cockatrices in modern fantasy.

The only potential issue I have with the more obscure of creatures is more technical than anything. Only a few niche mythology geeks or the well-studied people of the culture are going to know what a nimerigar is. That's the best thing about mermaids. You say "mermaid" and you never really need to explain that they are half-human, half-fish. But these obscure things? For 99% of your potential readers, you may as well have just made the thing up for all they'll know about it.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 14, 2012)

What I find cool about Sapkowski's stuff is that each story is pretty focused on a specific monster it seems.  So you really get to know how the monster came about, what its habits are, what it looks like, how it moves, etc.  The first story highlights a monster called a "striga" which I'd never heard of.  However, by the end of the story, I knew everything I needed to know about striga.  And I was impressed with how Geralt got rid of it.

And I agree.  There need to be more cockatrices.  I had one in a novel I wrote before.  It was actually a delicacy of some sort (like blowfish, if cooked the right way they were delicious, but if not, they killed you  )


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 14, 2012)

I have trolls but not the standard monster under the bridge or big ugly stupid things that turn to stone. Mine are actually very civilized. The do tend to hang out in hills and mountains with small communities but not underground. 
They are large horned humanoids who have skin colour often of the local rock or earth, greys, blacks, marbled.

They tend to be quite religious with complex burial rituals, have a high sense of honour and are a matrilinial society.

I do not have orcs or ogres. I have giant salamanders which spit flaming or acid rocks, have slightly acidic saliva and they skin can burn if it touches you. Nasty things.

There are some fun less mainstream creatures which might soon show up and book 3 will have gargoyles.


----------



## ALB2012 (Jun 15, 2012)

I am going to use harpies if I can work out where Might be book 4.  I want a really good summoned monster for book 3 Maybe harpy queen.

Shadowrun has some really nasty beasties- Wendigos which were vampiric orcs, zeniqui,- vampiric trolls ( might have been the other way around)  both were pretty nasty. Think 8 foot tall, very strong, horned troll with a LOT of attitude and vampirism, which either meant they were blood crazed killing machines or devious and powerful emotion seeking slurpers. Either way not someone you want to meet.

Earthdawn has horrors which are pretty much demons but often just get in your head and drive you nuts.

I am after some "strange" creatures for book 4. I really don't want to use giant spiders, and it has to be cave dwelling.

Oh and I have mundane beasties like huge snakes and bloodfish. So the snake pulls you in and whilst it is trying to swallow you the blood fish appear and have a nibble


----------



## Stinnpack (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm the same way about using d&d's monsters devils and demons as skeletons for my creatures. There are just so many its easy to find one that is near to what you are looking for and use it as a base to build your own creature.


----------



## Grand Lord BungleFic (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for that.  It looks like a wonderful resource.  

  In my book I basically made up all of my own races and monsters. Some are just heavily modified versions of old myths (like sirens) but some are really unlike anything I've heard of.


----------



## Aravelle (Feb 12, 2013)

I have "standard" fantasy creatures, but with some exotic in the mix. I refuse to use traditional elves or dwarves, however. They're much too overdone.. same with [traditional] vampires and werewolves. I tend to take the general notion of those creatures and twist them. Ex: I have werewolves but they're benevolent, guardians of the land. I took the idea from the irish, whom call their werewolves faoladh. I just do my own thing, because I trust myself in all of my snottiness to make interesting enough beasts. It's one of my few gifts as a writer.


----------



## thenavdeepdahiya (Feb 15, 2013)

It could be supercool if pokemon can be created as fantasy creatures and given a darker shade


----------



## Alex97 (Feb 16, 2013)

thenavdeepdahiya said:


> It could be supercool if pokemon can be created as fantasy creatures and given a darker shade


Careful what you wish for.  I've seen some pretty dark Pokemon stuff thanks to my PC getting hacked... 

What about a giant flying platypus that breathes fire and shoots rainbow lasers from it's magical third eye? Fantasy needs more of the platypus.

On a more serious note I tend to adapt ancient Greek creatures since my current project is largely inspired by ancient Greece. Hopefully woolly war rhinos will also make an appearance.


----------



## ALB2012 (Feb 17, 2013)

I love some of the old monsters which seem to be made up of left over bits from other monsters

The Greek and Romans had some interesting ones and the ancient Egyptians had some weird gods which could be used.


----------



## WPT (Feb 18, 2013)

Don't ignore science fiction writers in your search for exotic monsters.  Many would fit right in without any changes at all, and would be more fearsome with a magical power.  Larry Niven refers to a number of monsters in his "Tales of Known Space" series of short stories.  Also, of course, Lovecraft's monsters and ancient gods.


----------

